# Identificar un componente de alternador



## HJDG507 (Jun 30, 2020)

Buenas, el alternador de mi carro falló y cuando lo abrí me fijé que en el regulador se rompió una pata de de un componente por el oxido. Quisiera saber que componente es.
Alternador Nissan 23100vk010. 12V 90A, Mitsubishi electric Corporation.
El componente es el negro con un código 2.2 arriba y abajo con 89c2. haga zoom para visualizar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2020)

Creo que lo mejor sería consultar en un concesionario o un foro de Nissan  🤷‍♂️

No se puede raspar y soldar un cable ?


----------



## HJDG507 (Jul 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que lo mejor sería consultar en un concesionario o un foro de Nissan  🤷‍♂️
> 
> No se puede raspar y soldar un cable ?


Ahora lo desolde y parece que es un capacitor conectado al puente de diodo


----------

